# Hi from Buckinghamshire!



## Graceful* (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi! 
I'm completely new to Fancy Mice, hoping to get 2 females in the summer or maybe next year. I currently have 3 gorgeous rescue Ferrets and 2 very elderly rescue Gerbils, and I'm a bit animal mad lol.
Been reading up, and this seems to be a good place for info, so thought I'd join up! I'm not very knowledgeable about Fancy Mice, so I apologise in advance for the amount of questions I'm probably going to ask! Looking forward to learning and getting to know other animal enthusiasts!
xx


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to FMB, it IS a great place to get those questions answered


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome! Im origanaly form bucks!
You will find people here are very friendly and full of healpfull infomation.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome! Ask away, it's always fun to see what other people post. : )


----------



## Graceful* (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry, haven't actually posted any questions, been reading through the forums, and all the questions I was going to ask, have already been answered! Great info. Thanks for the welcome! x


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

hi


----------

